# SUMAC = ????



## MiTasol (Jun 23, 2017)

I am sure that someone is going to make me feel really stupid for this question and that SUMAC will turn out to be an oh so obvious acronym like FUBAR or FUMTU but here goes anyway.

Often in ww2 USAAC/F records and in history books the acronym or code-name SUMAC arises.

Sometimes this is affixed to the 5th AF or Australia.

Today while looking at an aircraft history card I realised I did not know what it actually signified and did a web search only to find that all the Acronym sites and military slang sites that I searched do not list it.

X in the following is the early 1942 code for Australia


----------



## stona (Jun 23, 2017)

It must be the acronym for a unit under 5th Air Force (South West Pacific Area) as aircraft were received by it in Australia and then seem to have been operated by the RAAF.
I don't know what the acronym is for, but I'd love to know too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikewint (Jun 23, 2017)

CURTISS is the aircraft manufacturer of the P-40 or Kittyhawk as it was also known

PATRSON is most likely Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio. Workers at Wright Field helped to design and to construct numerous airplanes, such as the C-47 Skytrain, the C-54 Skymaster, the Curtiss C-46 Commando, the Sikorsky XR-4, the *Curtiss-Wright P-40 Warhawk*, the B-24 Liberator, and the B-29 Superfortress, among many others, during World War II.

SUMAC is/was the code name for Brisbane, Australia.

The USS Hammondsport arrived San Francisco 7 January 1942, and began loading cargo and aircraft to be carried to beleaguered allied forces in the western Pacific. Departing 15 January she ,steamed into Brisbane harbor with her precious cargo 5 February 1942. After unloading her cargo of 120 P-40 aircraft the ship sailed for San Francisco, arriving 17 March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jun 23, 2017)

My pleasure Steve, I get one off every now and then...


----------



## stona (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice one! It explains why aircraft were sent to 'SUMAC' and subsequently found themselves operated by the RAAF. I had wrongly assumed it was some body of the US 5th AF which dealt with this transfer, rather than simply a place (nice place too, Brisbane). Obviously, with hindsight, it makes perfect sense.

Who came up with these codes? I've always wanted to know who decided that CAPSTAN was a suitable code word for the Spitfire. He should have been shot 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Better load up with ammo Steve....SUMAC is here as well

http://www.hitechcreations.com/wiki/index.php/WWII_Operational_Code_Names_and_brief_discription..


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 24, 2017)

mikewint said:


> SUMAC is/was the code name for Brisbane, Australia.
> 
> The USS Hammondsport arrived San Francisco 7 January 1942, and began loading cargo and aircraft to be carried to beleaguered allied forces in the western Pacific. Departing 15 January she, steamed into Brisbane harbor with her precious cargo 5 February 1942. After unloading her cargo of 120 P-40 aircraft the ship sailed for San Francisco, arriving 17 March.



As I said to start with _I am sure that someone is going to make me feel really stupid for this question_ _and that SUMAC will turn out to be an oh so obvious_ and in hindsight it is. I am so used to the USAAC using acronyms like USAFIA (US Army Forces in Australia) that I did not even think of SUMAC being a code name even though the X above and below was the code of the time for Australia.
Worse still I knew that the USS Hammondsport, USAT President Polk, SS Anhui and SS Mormac Sun all arrived in Brisbane in early 42, all carrying P-40s.

Interestingly the USS Hammondsport is listed in one site as carrying 111 P-40s rather than the 120 you indicate.


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 24, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Better load up with ammo Steve....SUMAC is here as well
> 
> http://www.hitechcreations.com/wiki/index.php/WWII_Operational_Code_Names_and_brief_discription..



Hi Fubar
I just followed your link and my browser (Firefox) shows the attached - any idea where the data can be found now? Google did not find anything


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2017)

Here is what I put in the search bar Mi and the one you want is at the bottom




​Odd that the link doesn't work......Anyhoo....just found this site with the world's supply of WW2 code words and descriptions, 63 pages of em Find operations | Operations & Codenames of WWII

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jun 24, 2017)

Use the SEARCH box and type in SUMAC. Hit GO. Follow the blue link WWII CODE NAMES. Scroll down to SUMAC,
you'll find this:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you MikeWint ad


stona said:


> Who came up with these codes? I've always wanted to know who decided that CAPSTAN was a suitable code word for the Spitfire. He should have been shot
> 
> Cheers Steve



And what about the BD-43? That code was still in use in the Instruments manual in 1946? Why keep up the farce when the war is over?

Clue = British Twin, built in Aus starting about 43


----------



## mikewint (Jun 25, 2017)

As to the code names themselves???? I suspect a large fishbowl filled with nouns written on slips of paper and a blindfolded psy-ops warrior. Those old prick-25 FM radios had maybe 10-12 mile range with the long antenna and no ability to encrypt so you had to talk in code. With all the captured and zapped teams, pilots, etc. the VC/NVA had as many of them as we did. In addition codes can't be too weird or in a high stress situation someone's going to get confused

As to your BD-43 I'm assuming the Beaufort Division of the Commonwealth Department of Aircraft  Production (DAP) at Fisherman's Bend, Melbourne


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 30, 2017)

mikewint said:


> As to your BD-43 I'm assuming the Beaufort Division of the Commonwealth Department of Aircraft  Production (DAP) at Fisherman's Bend, Melbourne



They were the Aussie manufacturer but the BD-43 was the imported Beaufighter


----------

